# I pilot Riptide ( Need help with F code on remote)



## cbuff (Aug 29, 2019)

My trolling motor remote is flashing a Code (F). I had it looked at by the local authorized dealer and he said I only needed a new remote. I bought a new remote and I still get code F. I've tried new batteries and In currently looking for any corrosion on connections. 

Has anyone had any experience with a code F?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If that's a Minn Kota, there's a complete manual on-line (which I still haven't looked at - but mine is only a month or so in service...). If you don't have the paperwork that came with the motor contact Minn Kota directly for the info. If it's not a Minn Kota I'm clueless and will watch and learn....


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

cbuff said:


> My trolling motor remote is flashing a Code (F). I had it looked at by the local authorized dealer and he said I only needed a new remote. I bought a new remote and I still get code F. I've tried new batteries and In currently looking for any corrosion on connections.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with a code F?


F-----


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

When my old one was displaying the f code it was the control panel. Had it replaced 3 times under warranty before I took it somewhere else, they found a short in it causing the panel to go out. I bought a new one in the meantime so I haven’t done more than test the old one. I’d start at the control panel.


----------

